# update frage (für newbie)



## vikozo (20. Nov. 2012)

guten tag
neu mit ispconfig und am testen und "spielen".

heute hatte ich eine warnung betreffend einem Update.
und bekomme am schluss diese info

_Paketlisten werden gelesen...
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut...
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen...
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert (Upgrade):
  python-keyring
1 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
Inst python-keyring [0.9.2-1] (0.9.2-1ubuntu0.2 Ubuntu:12.10/quantal-updates [all])
Conf python-keyring (0.9.2-1ubuntu0.2 Ubuntu:12.10/quantal-updates [all])_

aber es wurde nicht installiert den die warnung bleibt bestehen

vielen dank für ein feedback
gruss
vinc


----------



## Laubie (21. Nov. 2012)

Moin,
wahrscheinlich ist es dir jetzt schon aufgefallen:
Das ISPConfig checkt natürlich nicht ständig auf Updates / installierte Updates.
Daher musst du immer bis zur vollen Stunde warten. erst dann aktualisiert sich die Updates-Anzeige.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2012)

Ergänzend zu Laubie's Ausführungen: beim Paketupdate dauert es sogar noch etwas länger bis es aktualisiert wird, wenn ich mich recht entsinne dann aktualisiert sich das nur 2 mal am tag. Der Grund dafür iist dass wir nicht die Repository Server von Debian und Ubuntu unnötig belasten wollen, aus technischer Sicht könnten wir zwar alle 5 Minuten die Repo Server abfragen, wenn das aber viele zehntausend ISPConfig Systeme dauernd machen würden, käme eine recht große Last zusammen.


----------



## vikozo (21. Nov. 2012)

danke für die Hinweise,
dann aber müsste es jetzt fertig sein über 24h her

status aber ist

Data from: 2012-11-21 20:00                    Paketlisten werden gelesen...
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut...
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen...
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert (Upgrade):
  python-keyring
1 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
Inst python-keyring [0.9.2-1] (0.9.2-1ubuntu0.2 Ubuntu:12.10/quantal-updates [all])
Conf python-keyring (0.9.2-1ubuntu0.2 Ubuntu:12.10/quantal-updates [all])


----------



## Laubie (22. Nov. 2012)

Hast du das Paket denn mit 


```
aptitude safe-upgrade
```
installiert???

Grüße


----------



## vikozo (22. Nov. 2012)

hmmm..
ich habe genau das installiert
The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

soweit hat es auch geklappt.

Wenn ich in ISPConfig3 die Info erhalte ging ich davon aus das es der Server (das Tool) es selber installiert. Wenn die Meldung bloss eine Info ist - das ist es klar weshalb es nicht aktualisiert hat. 

mit freundlichem gruss
vinc


----------



## Till (22. Nov. 2012)

Der Monitor zeigt nur Informationen an. ISPConfig installiert keine Updates automatisch da es ja nicht wissen kann ob Du dieses Update überhaupt installieren möchtest, denn manchmal benötigt man z.B. eine ganz bestimmte Version einer Software und möchte ein Update daher nicht installieren oder man hat eine Software manuell kompiliert und ein Update würde diese dann überschreiben.


----------



## F4RR3LL (22. Nov. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> denn manchmal benötigt man z.B. eine ganz bestimmte Version einer Software und möchte ein Update daher nicht installieren oder man hat eine Software manuell kompiliert und ein Update würde diese dann überschreiben.


Hier noch ergänzend.... manuell compilierte Software kann man komplett in apt / aptitude ausgrenzen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (23. Nov. 2012)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Hast du das Paket denn mit
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 mit dem Befehl konnte ich es nicht installieren aber mit einem Apt-get update ging es
gruss
vinc


----------



## F4RR3LL (23. Nov. 2012)

Mit apt-get update wird nichts installiert, damit werden nur die Paketlisten aktualisiert.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Laubie (25. Nov. 2012)

apt-get install aptitude
aptitude safe-upgrade

und dann mal die vorteile von aptitude gegenüber apt-get ergooglen 

Grüße
Laubie


----------

